# whats wrong here ?



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

I cant figure out why i do this , 90% of my pictures are this way now days (tilted) yet the girl looks almost stright up.

and ya a tad blurie too.


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

Earth wobble


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Certainly looks like a shot with the edge of a "fish-eye" lens. What lens/camera are you shooting with and on what settings do you have the camera? Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The girl is actually leaning. Just about 5° by my program. And guess what., so is the horizon. The red lines show the angle. They show 5° from vertical and horizontal in the first pictrue. The second is the image tilted 5° the other way to level the image.

The third is to remove most of the angels which makes your eye see her a leaning so much. Yes, she is leaning a bit but she is walking or standing and has her hips tilted. And when you walk you do tilt a bit. It is amazing what 3 to 5 degrees can do.

Nothing wrong, other than your tilted the camera. Trust your horizon. Especially if it is water.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

See if your camera has an option to display a grid in the view finder. Most modern digitals have this option burried in the menus someplace. I leave the grid on my A530 turned on all the time. It's in thirds horizontal and vertical. Just a few grid lines but very helpful in getting horizons straight and helpful in composition.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Terry, how long have you had your camera? is it heavier than one you previously had? i ask because your foreground looks the same as many of my foregrounds when i started using my new camera. the weight difference in my new camera took quite a bit of getting used to, for me.

the grid line idea is a good one. i had mine turned on when i first got mine, now i only tend to turn it on when i'm taking photos of buildings, or in the city. when i get in amongst the buildings there are lines everywhere and i often have to 'work' to find the true vertical or horizontal.

i kinda like the quirky aspect of your photo though. i'm going to add one to my sharing thread that i took yesterday. i purposely angled that one.  you can get some cool images by simply turning the camera.

rosesm


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The EXIF info says its a SONY DSC-H5, normal program, 1/1600 sec at f/5.6. I say the focus point is somewhere other than the girl (maybe the beach) since she is at the top of the picture. Also the focal length is 6mm so I guess the lens was at the widest angle.

If you want more depth of field, increase your aperature to f/8 or f/11. That will make the shutter speed slower, but that shouldn't be a worry for a pic like this one because there was plenty of daylight.

With my little Olympus, I would focus on the girl by pressing the shutter button half way, then without doing anything else, recompose the picture, then press the button the rest of the way to take the picture. Your focus should be on the girl then.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks guys.
MT got it on the nose except it was set on auto. 
(SONY DSC-H5, normal program)
i've had the camra for about a year but kinda layed up recovering from lung cancer so havent used it in a while.

guess i'll dig out the book and see if it has a setting for a grid.

and this is the first time this year i have had it out (myself includer, hehe).

humm, a bad left leg and a missing right lung "mabie i do lean to left", hehe


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good luck, Terry. Now you got a reason to practice.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Terry, I also own the H5, so if you have any specific questions that I can help with, ask away. It is a GREAT camera for outside shots, It suffers a lot ( as do most UZ type cameras) indoors. It's re-cycle time for flashes can be interminable, but you can set the flash for a much lower power, which speeds up the recycle times some.

This site http://www.aakatz.com/whitepaper/ is an invaluable resource for P&S Ultra Zoom camera owners of all brands. In your case... the writer speaks specifically to your camera!

regards, Rich


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Rich, Koru spoke of a "grid" does ours have one ? and thanks for the link..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nope, no grid on it that I know of. I also own a Canon S3 ( very similar camera) and I was pleased to find the grid on it. 

I get a lot of my shots off-kilter slightly, with or without the "gird". I use Picasa's STRAIGHTEN tool to fix the shots to my liking. Picasa is a free, easy... photo-edit program from Google.

regards, Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> I get a lot of my shots off-kilter slightly


Me too! And I am conscious of it the whole time. But mostly duiring the sports shooting, it's gets to be fast paced and I get caught up in the excitement and wi nd up with a crooked background.

I use Paint Shop Pro XI and it also has a straighten tool that works well for me. Just click the buton and it displays a horizontal line overlayed on the screen. To straighten the picture, place one end of the line on something on the background that is a line and the other end should be placed on the other side of the picture on the same line. Double click and it will straighten the pic as you requested.

Mike


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

humm, thanks guys


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Or you could always do this...like fishphoto


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

y'know, with all the texan ingenuity that's around this place, how about figuring out how to glue a carpenter's level onto the camera?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

You can get a 2-axis bubble level that mounts in your hotshoe.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/263729-REG/Bogen_Manfrotto_337_337_Flash_Hot_Shoe.html


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

am fixin to build me a sight level , humm now i gata figure out how to take a picture of my camra using my camra----hummmm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

There are lots of levels on tripods. Somehow, in the heat of the action, I don't see myself looking over the camera's side to see if it was set up correctly. Maybe for landscapes, but that's not what I shoot. Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I say, center you subject more or less. Or use the rule of thirds. the rest can be done in editing. Believe me. Film and print guys did a lot to their images. Just easier to use a computer.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I can't agree with you there, Grayfish...

If I center everything, I then wind up cutting somebody's legs or arms off when I apply the rule of thirds in a crop. If I could, I'd compose ONLY in the camera and never have to crop at all...but...I am NOT that good. 
regards, Rich


----------

